# Comparing ROM code



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just to get this out there, I asked a question about a month ago regarding creating roms and received some great feedback. The thread can be found here
I have encounter some issues using kdiff3. Every time I try to load a stock rom and a custom rom, the program terminates itself. The error has to do with a microsoft c++ runtime error. Please advise. I'm trying to compare roms so to learn more about programming and creating them.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know how to make it work in Windows, but I would suggest running it in a Linux environment. Anything Debian should work great, most just use Ubuntu (go with 10.04 LTS at this point). If you actually want to play around with any code based on your findings, it'll go much easier in a linux environment. And if you're not comfortable working with at least Ubuntu, now would be a good time to start digging in, if you think any tweaking/coding/development may be in your future.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, definitely familiar with linux; I have 11.10 right now and not too happy with it. It's horrible compared to 10.04. I guess my question is what tool can I use to actually view and compare the data of two roms? Kdiff3 even force closes in ubuntu?I'm not sure why? Please help..thanks


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> I don't know how to make it work in Windows, but I would suggest running it in a Linux environment. Anything Debian should work great, most just use Ubuntu (go with 10.04 LTS at this point). If you actually want to play around with any code based on your findings, it'll go much easier in a linux environment. And if you're not comfortable working with at least Ubuntu, now would be a good time to start digging in, if you think any tweaking/coding/development may be in your future.


So I went and wiped my hard drive again and installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (crazy fast, haha) and was in the Ubuntu Software downloads and downloaded a program to compare text and sorts- I can't remeber the name but I will let you know if it works. Is there a lock or something in these ROM's that keeps prohibiting programs from reading them? I still dont understand why KDIFF3 doesn't work. As soon as I browse the file and hit okay to load into window one it loads up to 98% and force closes the program. Same thing on my windows pc's.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think my problem is that I'm trying to open the roms as a tar.md5 file... am I supposed to use 7zip to unpack it and then open the files? I haven't tried this yet. I still am learning java so I'm pretty far from writing my own roms or theming but i want to break some themes and roms down to look at them... I guess I don't know how to use the software I have to do that yet.. any advice is appreciated.


----------

